# Shipping full buckets



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm deciding on selling some of this years crop in 60lb buckets. Is all that I do is thump a lid down and take it to UPS, label it up and off it goes? Or does the bucket need to be secured in something else before shipping?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I know you use to be able to ship a bucket of honey in the bucket. They required them to have snap on lids with the tabs uncut. I have not shipped one in years. I would call UPS, the national number not some local drop off or packaging location, half the time they don't know Jack.
1-800-842-5877


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i jut got an order for two gallons that i will be shipping. the post office told me just to bring the bucket in and they would send it. does anyone have a source for the food grade plastic buckets with the snap on lids?


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

We buy food grade buckets and lids with "O"-rings at Lowes. In the paint dept.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

djastram said:


> We buy food grade buckets and lids with "O"-rings at Lowes. In the paint dept.


thanks dj. i checked and all they had here was 5 gal. here's what i think i'll use for the two gallon orders:

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=23468&catid=752

they look strong, heat resistant, and have tamper proof lids.


----------

